# photoshop of my car



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

I had to do this for this class at school i had to recreate an ad.
I took this b15sentra ad (this is already edited i dont have the original one on computer but this is close)









And this is my car added into the picture and various other stuff that i changed to it.










Please tell me what you think.


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks pretty good. Could you do one of a B13


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn.. wish I had some tires that stuck that good.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

looks good


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

NISMOrob said:


> *Looks pretty good. Could you do one of a B13 *


if you have a picture of a b13 from that angle and its relative big in size then probably can.


----------

